
Do you actually know what *p++ does in C? - musepwizard
http://denniskubes.com/2012/08/14/do-you-know-what-p-does-in-c/
======
lmm
Yes, I do. Unfortunately the author of this article doesn't, and didn't bother
to test his examples before making entirely false claims.

The following example will do something very different from what the article
says:

    
    
      int myarray[4]= {1,2,3,0};
      int *p = myarray;
      while ((*p)++) {
        printf("%d ", *p);
      }

~~~
musepwizard
Hi lmm. Thanks for catching that. I have updated the article code with the
fixes. This is my first blog post ever. That will teach me not to post without
fulling checking the code.

------
csense
It needs parentheses, because even if you know what it does, the code might
one day be maintained by someone who doesn't.

